
Ask HN: Scientific evidence for anti aging skin care product effectiveness? - dandare
Hi, we live in the world of anti aging and wrinkle removing skin care products but surprisingly  I was unable to find any scientific evidence that these products actually do what they claim. Anybody know a study or scientific evidence that proves&#x2F;disproves the claims of facial skin care industry?
======
mtmail
Quick check on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/search?q=anti+aging&rest...](https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/search?q=anti+aging&restrict_sr=on)
suggests you're right. Cells age and the products help a bit with hydration
but not the kind of revolutionary improvement (the 'anti' part) the marketing
claims.

